

Can I make a startup career out of adoring female beauty? - grantgrant
http://www.guotime.com/2013/04/beauty-intelligence-boarder/

======
intellegacy
Why do you not have a contact me button on your blog. Seriously dude...

How do I contact you? I have a concept for this actually and am interested in
discussing it.

~~~
anigbrowl
grantkuo at gmail dot com

